# Fake Shadow Insurance?



## SQUALID (Jul 13, 2010)

I just recieved a tube of Too Faced Shadow Insurance from Lookfantastic.com (I've ordered from them many times before and only recieved great quality products) and now I'm wondering why my tube looks completely different than any other TFSI tube I've ever seen. The design is quite different, the Too Faced logo is a bit different.. Is this maybe a new tube design, or a really old one..? What do you think about it, have you seen it before?

My tube compared to the product picture:


----------



## Kragey (Jul 13, 2010)

...unless they changed the packaging within the last month or two, that's a fake. My tube is real and looks NOTHING like that. 

What's the consistency, color, smell, etc. of the actual product like?


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, I thought so too. It's so strange, because this webshop is not suspected selling fake stuff at all.. 

I've never used the TFSI before so I can't compare it to an old tube or something, but the consistency is quite thin and soft, a bit thinner than UDPP. It's really really silky, like a silicon based face primer feels you know. Smells the same, a bit rubbery from the silicone because it's no perfume in it. Haha. The colour looks as it should though. Applied on the skin its quite shiny and thin, dries up to be a bit more matte and a liiiittle bit sticky.. 

What confuses me most with the product itself is that it's so silicon-y compared to the UDPP. Should it be?


----------



## Kragey (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SQUALID* 

 
_Yeah, I thought so too. It's so strange, because this webshop is not suspected selling fake stuff at all.. 

I've never used the TFSI before so I can't compare it to an old tube or something, but the consistency is quite thin and soft, a bit thinner than UDPP. It's really really silky, like a silicon based face primer feels you know. Smells the same, a bit rubbery from the silicone because it's no perfume in it. Haha. The colour looks as it should though. Applied on the skin its quite shiny and thin, dries up to be a bit more matte and a liiiittle bit sticky.. 

What confuses me most with the product itself is that it's so silicon-y compared to the UDPP. Should it be?_

 

My memories of UDPP are a bit faint (it's been a while), but I use TFSI right now and would definitely say it's more silky than UDPP, which I find a little watery. It doesn't have a smell that I've ever picked up, and mine doesn't apply shiny...I have videos of me applying it, and you can see that it's not shiny at all, even on my oil slick eyelids. Might change for other people, though.

I'm leaning towards fake, but I'm not an expert and I've had my current tube for a good while now, so don't quote me.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 13, 2010)

Could it just be a new desing? I've ordered many times from lookfantastic and I would be shocked if they sold fakes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use both UDPP and TFSI and I don't see huge differences, but the tfsi might be a bit thinner and silkier. It dries up matte and it is a little bit sticky. I don't know if this helped at all, but I'm curious what this tube you received turns out to be!


----------



## katelyn0 (Jul 13, 2010)

I would definitely say that is a fake. It doesn't even have the logo printed on the top of it.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 13, 2010)

It does look strange. I think you should try e-mailing Too Faced directly to ask if they have changed the packaging.


----------



## Kragey (Jul 14, 2010)

The packaging hasn't changed on TF's website, and honestly, that tube looks really crappy to me.

For all we know, the website could've gotten fakes from a supplier and not realized it.


----------



## *JJ* (Jul 14, 2010)

mine looks just like yours and i personally bought it at sephora!
no worries, it's authentic!

here's a pic of mine:


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh okay, thank you girls! Then I dare to use it on my eyes ;D


----------



## Kragey (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_mine looks just like yours and i personally bought it at sephora!
no worries, it's authentic!

here's a pic of mine:_

 


Oh, ew, if that's their new packaging, it looks like garbage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah, well, as long as the product works the way I want it to!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jul 15, 2010)

Unless Sephora are selling fakes too......

........ just kidding.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 15, 2010)

^^^ That was NOT funny, but still. LOL!

I'm glad it's authentic.


----------



## marusia (Jul 15, 2010)

This has nothing to do with your post, but your hair is damn sexy! I might end up going black once I get out of my platinum phase.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 16, 2010)

It's real for sure! I have an official Too Faced email with a promo for it and it has that same new logo, so don't worry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Their new fall stuff is out now and has a diff design, I'd be happy you have a nice fresh tube lol.


----------



## Lanaa (Jan 10, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but I didn't see the point in starting a new one. Anyhow,just yesterday I purchased one Too faced shadow insurance from this particular ebay seller that I find to be very suspicious even though she's top rated. Here's a link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Too-Faced-S...931&pid=100016&prg=1006&rk=3&sd=200806924902&.
  	Item's location says US but she is actually from Latvia. Product hasn't been even shipped yet but I can't help but wonder could it be fake. It probably won't even come in it's original box cause she didn't mention it anywhere so guess it will be even harder to tell if it's real. Picture seems legit but I think that's less important. So what do you think?


----------



## ceburaska84 (Jan 30, 2013)

I just got the Shadow Insurance from the same Ebay seller (scarletlena) yesterday, though had the same doubts about it as you did. The package came from US, it took only 10 days to reach Europe so the shipping was fast. It was boxed and neatly packed. 

  	However, the actual tube differs form the one that was pictured, it is of the old design (says copyright 2005 on the tube and the box). And, most suspiciously, the batch codes on the tube and the box differ! Tube says 225W (which would give date of manufacture 14/08/2011) while boxing says 552M (which is not recognized by the site that deciphers batch codes).

  	I contacted the seller to ask why do they differ and she replied that she doesn't know... So I'm asking for a refund because I definitely am not brave enough to try it on my skin. Tried to google what the problem might be and here I find Lanaa who ordered the same product. Lanaa, let us know how your story ends.


----------



## mercuryflame (Mar 4, 2013)

Its not new or old packaging, its the bundle kid from www.toofaced.com  
  	Here is a link to the different style tube. Also if it has been sitting a while the thin drippy stuff will come out first, take it by the lid and shake it around and squish it up. Just needs to be remixed sometimes like nail polish. Also the older it is, the darker it may become.
  	https://www.toofaced.com/p-548-shadow-insurance-policy-eye-shadow-collection.aspx?


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 11, 2013)

its legit... just a different packaging


----------



## Rachywacy (Jul 1, 2013)

Your tube looks exactly the same as a tube I purchased and I don't know if it's fake or not, I don't think so, and if it is it's brilliant because it's lasted me ages and works fantastically!


----------



## Rachywacy (Jul 30, 2013)

I wonder why they don't have a TradeMark symbol on it though.


----------



## Rachywacy (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, you're right! Thanks, I just checked out your link. I've added a pic of it from the site.


mercuryflame said:


> Its not new or old packaging, its the bundle kid from www.toofaced.com
> Here is a link to the different style tube. Also if it has been sitting a while the thin drippy stuff will come out first, take it by the lid and shake it around and squish it up. Just needs to be remixed sometimes like nail polish. Also the older it is, the darker it may become.
> https://www.toofaced.com/p-548-shadow-insurance-policy-eye-shadow-collection.aspx?


----------

